
Global problems need social science - ed405
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00064-x
======
ed405
This rings true so deeply. Best piece I’ve read in ages. I wish more
governments, tech entrepreneurs and (hard) scientists understood the
importance and power of the social and behavioral sciences.

"Environmental issues are not just technical challenges that can be solved
with a new invention. To tackle climate change we will need insight from
psychology and sociology.

[...] In diverse cases, social factors — cultural norms, educational
understanding, kin and social networks, power dynamics, or simply the layout
of a building — must be accounted for before policy can succeed."

and then this:

"Blind faith in data science without an understanding of what data are
missing, or how algorithms can exacerbate existing biases, can lead to policy
failure. In a democracy, expert advice must be balanced with considerations
such as public opinion, financial costs and political demands. Still, without
the humanities and social sciences, hard science and technology can do little
to resolve complex societal challenges. Wise governments will find ways to
incorporate that insight."

